# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  УЛЁТНЫЕ ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИКИ В ОРЕШКЕ С O.D.A @ ОРЕШЕК

## positivestart

*ПРИВЕТ!!!
ВЭЛКОМ В УЛЁТНЫЕ ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИКИ В ОРЕШКЕ!!!

20 ОКТЯБРЯ.
ОРЕШЕК!

O.D.A - музыка ...

УЛЁТНЫЙ ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИК!

LOUNGE,IDM,MICRO,HOUSE=CHILL

ВХОД ФРИ! - v.1 beta
СТАРТ - 20-30 !

ОРЕШЕК - тот что на Троицкой.*

При поддержке магазина музыкального оборудования MУZTAНГ - тот что на ул.Дворянской 27.

----------


## NeoZ

Есть раздел про афиши и т.д.....

----------

